
Tesla Is the Hot Spot for Young Job Seekers - ryzvonusef
https://www.wsj.com/articles/tesla-is-the-hot-spot-for-young-job-seekers-1543150801
======
ryzvonusef
> Tesla’s stated mission of accelerating the world’s transition to sustainable
> energy appeals to many of its 45,000 workers, some of whom are willing to
> work 100-hour weeks and eschew the common perks of tech companies, such as
> free food. __Instead, some employees say, they run on adrenaline, stock
> options and a shared passion with the company’s leader to change the world.
> __

> Kiran Karunakaran says he was making $80,000 a year at a Philadelphia
> electronics company when Tesla offered him $95,000 and stock options to
> become an engineer in 2015. Though Apple made him a $115,000 offer around
> the same time, he says, the 29-year-old Mr. Karunakaran took the Tesla job.
> He said the decision was a no-brainer.

> Other Tesla employees said they have turned down offers from companies such
> as Alphabet Inc.’s Waymo and Uber Technologies Inc. that were 20% to 50%
> above their Tesla salaries.

> “What really attracts young people to Tesla is instant gratification,” Mr.
> Karunakaran said. “You see these incredible things you’ve worked on come to
> fruition, on the road, in months,” he said. Mr. Karunakaran left Tesla in
> May after three years—one year shy of the full vesting of his stock
> options—to follow his wife to Seattle for her job.

\----

> Anusha Atluri, a second-year M.B.A. student at Carnegie Mellon University’s
> Tepper School of Business, spent the summer as an intern on Tesla’s Model 3
> assembly line in Fremont. Partway through the summer, Ms. Atluri spotted a
> way to tweak a step in the manufacturing line that she thought might speed
> up production. She put together a PowerPoint presentation for the rest of
> the team and, encouraged by the response, she suggested following up the
> next week with management to discuss implementing the change.

> “They were like, why not just try it tomorrow?” she said. The process
> changed the next day, and within a week the line was running more
> efficiently, she said.

~~~
TheSpiceIsLife
Thanks for that, but I don’t think it qualifies as fair use unless your
quoting to make comments.

I think we should respect the wishes of original content creators to paywall
their content.

